# Vertical Radiators



## MrGrumpy (26 May 2022)

Our kitchen is getting a make over in less than two weeks but I need to buy some vertical radiators . We got quoted a while back to supply and fit a couple of Barlo Slieve verticals (double) . 1800x505 . Anyone bought anything similar ? Or any other brands / models to suggest ? As this is getting done now under a kitchen refit , I’m gonna buy the radiators myself for fitting. Any online merchants recommended ?


----------



## slowmotion (26 May 2022)

Screwfix have a reasonable variety. It terms of heat output, they are quite expensive compared to horizontal ones.

https://www.screwfix.com/c/heating-...rientation=vertical&page_size=20&page_start=0


----------



## Roseland triker (26 May 2022)

I have just fitted one.
Absolute PITA as it has 4 seperate hangings getting it straight is hard. 
The plaster has to be absolutely flat.
I used plumb world online. Reasonable price and good service as the first one was damaged in transit I sent it back with the delivery courier straight away and got a replacement next day.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (26 May 2022)

We have a few of them - mostly from Screwfix
The people fitting them didn't mention any problems fitting them

We did get a lot of people saying they are not as hot as normal ones but we have found they world really well - get hot quickly and heat the room well

When the central heating is drained we do find we need to 'bleed' them a couple of times because the air seems to stay in them more than the normal radiators - but once this is done they are fine


----------



## Electric_Andy (26 May 2022)

I had one in my lounge which I got rid of becasue it was old and started leaking. I found it put out more heat than my new one, perhaps because there was more surface area on show. But I've not heard anything bad about them, just that they seem to be massively over-priced compared to conventional ones, but if you like the look and can afford it then crack on!


----------



## MrGrumpy (26 May 2022)

It’s more about freeing wall space up to expand the kitchen into area. Certainly a hell of a lot more expensive but that’s the cost unfortunately. Im not fitting , kitchen fitters have all the trades covered .


----------



## bikingdad90 (26 May 2022)

Before you even get a vertical radiator you need to consider what your walls are made of. We have breezeblock with dot and dab over the top with single skin brick outer so had to throw the enclosed fixings out the window and get some robust ones. This is because Vertical radiators are very heavy and you will need to ensure you have sufficient heavyweight fixing points to hold the weight of the radiator and the weight of the water or else you’ll get problems. The weight is essentially on two bolts rather than four.

Design is another key point to consider. To avoid any issues with hot and cold spots you should ensure the radiator has a baffle installed to distribute the water evenly or else it can go straight through and leave the top stone cold. You may need a flow valve fitting to control the flow of water too.

Once installed and up and running they are great. Very warm especially if you put reflective film on the wall.


----------



## MrGrumpy (26 May 2022)

bikingdad90 said:


> Before you even get a vertical radiator you need to consider what your walls are made of. We have breezeblock with dot and dab over the top with single skin brick outer so had to throw the enclosed fixings out the window and get some robust ones. This is because Vertical radiators are very heavy and you will need to ensure you have sufficient heavyweight fixing points to hold the weight of the radiator and the weight of the water or else you’ll get problems. The weight is essentially on two bolts rather than four.
> 
> Design is another key point to consider. To avoid any issues with hot and cold spots you should ensure the radiator has a baffle installed to distribute the water evenly or else it can go straight through and leave the top stone cold. You may need a flow valve fitting to control the flow of water too.
> 
> Once installed and up and running they are great. Very warm especially if you put reflective film on the wall.



I’m aware the wall will need strengthened as it’s plaster board .


----------



## Profpointy (26 May 2022)

We've got column style radiators in our house, and three of them are vertical format where it made logical sense. They are a good bit dearer than standard style rads though not silly money but a lot cheaper than proper cast iron radiators which are very expensive indeed. We went for the varnished black steel finish which does look cool in my view. Got 'em from

https://www.columnrads.co.uk/column-radiators/raw-metal-radiators


----------



## Beebo (26 May 2022)

We have two. 
They need bleeding more than most.


----------



## Roseland triker (26 May 2022)

MrGrumpy said:


> I’m aware the wall will need strengthened as it’s plaster board .


If it's a stud hollow wall I would advise against vertical radiator's. They need a really solid fixing point.


----------



## MrGrumpy (26 May 2022)

Roseland triker said:


> If it's a stud hollow wall I would advise against vertical radiator's. They need a really solid fixing point.



Not if you strengthen behind


----------



## Once a Wheeler (26 May 2022)

Bought this one from Trade Radiators and never regretted it:


The stainless steel means no rust and no maintenance; the ladder construction means it could be fitted so that the door handle goes into the wide gap in the rungs; the position behind the door means it is in exactly the right place to top up and hold the heat in the room; the ladder also gives a very useful tea-towel dryer. It has never given any problems in over 10 years: thoroughly recommended.


----------



## MrGrumpy (26 May 2022)

More like this I’m after , I think I may just plump for these.


----------



## bikingdad90 (26 May 2022)

@MrGrumpy, I believe some radiators are also directional with the valves so check the temperature valve and the flow rate valves are on the correct sides for the wall location as some radiators can only be fitted one way round. 

We had to run some extra pipework to get ours to work but in doing so we set the pipework so it’s come out the wall and straight into the valve rather than from below. 

Looks neater and slicker in our opinion as there is no exposed pipe.


----------



## MrGrumpy (28 May 2022)

One radiator is being moved , one is not but I’m sure it could be reconfigured if need be ? Bought them now but on eBay from same place as much cheaper ?

https://www.plumbworld.co.uk/durath...gner-radiator-1800-x-480mm-white-1142-1259548

Double panels so don’t see inlets and outlets being an issue , when fitting .


----------



## bikingdad90 (28 May 2022)

That looks like it will fit the bill. 

Inlet is on the left and the outlet is on the right with a blocker in the third panel to direct the water upwards. Due to the design it can’t be fitted upside down but you get round this by modifying the inlet and outlet pipework.


----------

